# persistant sales calls from Optic Communications



## Unregistered (6 May 2005)

I am being called regularly by Optic Communications, who want to sell their telephone services, even after persistant refusals by me, the continue to call almost every second day.

Is anyone else getting these calls ?


----------



## Unregistered (6 May 2005)

*Re: persistant sales calls*

Yes !! Complete pain in the asp!


----------



## Vanilla (6 May 2005)

*Re: persistant sales calls*

We get regular calls from Smart asking us to sign up to them- we are already their customers...


----------



## ajapale (6 May 2005)

*Re: persistant sales calls*

Hi Unregistered,

Are these sales calls being made to your business or to your personal home numbers?

ajapale


----------



## MandaC (6 May 2005)

*Re: persistant sales calls*

We keep getting these calls from Optic Communications.  One said that our MD had agreed to change our business lines.

I told them he had not and requested they fax in the order form.

They sent in a load of rubbish and the phone number on it when you call diverts to a number in the Nevada Desert.

I told them not to ring again.  Must have been a bit abrupt because they slammed down the phone on me.


----------



## WizardDr (6 May 2005)

*Re: persistant sales calls*

Try ComReg


----------



## Unregistered (6 May 2005)

*Re: persistant sales calls*

we have been getting them calls from optics a few times a weeks as well my boss complained and they sent him a call card voucher (its no use there is delayed time when talking to someone on the other end so just threw it out) but we keep getting the calls from a girl called Tia


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2005)

*Re: persistant sales calls*

We got called by a very, very rude individual throughout this week.

I don't know if they are regulated by Comreg

but I will certainly make a complaint next week, now that I realize that it is a widespread pattern of theirs.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (6 May 2005)

Perhaps time for that old suggestion of talking really quietly when they call and then, when they have been lulled into a false sense of security, blowing a whistle down the line! You might not want to try this in an open plan office though.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 May 2005)

...or perhaps time for [broken link removed]old remedy?

_(512Kb; right-click & save as.... Warning! Strong language from the beginning...! )_


----------



## RainyDay (7 May 2005)

Or tell them that you're very interested in their offer, but you just need to put them on hold for a moment before you discuss it. See how long they'll hang on waiting for you.


----------



## Unregistered (7 May 2005)

I've tried the following;

*being rude on the verge of swearing.
*putting them on hold for a long time
*putting phone down
*hanging up

None of which work because they just call a day or so later.

I phoned comreg who regulate them but say I have to contact them do request that they don't contact me, this I've done but had to provide them with my name & no's, anyhow comreg said if they ignore my request to complain to data commissioner, I really don't have the time to be chasing this....its such a waste of time.


----------



## ClubMan (7 May 2005)

We were plagued with telecom company sales pitch calls in the evening that we have now taken to screening all calls using caller id and only answering numbers that we recognise. We don't get that many landline calls anyway so it's no big deal.


----------



## mo3art (8 May 2005)

I have found that the most foolproof way of dealing with them, be they business or personal callers is to politely thank them for the call and giving up their time to offer you such a valuable discount on calls.  Then tell them that you are not interested, nor will you ever be interested.  Then politely request that they take you off of their marketing list.  This works time and time again - mind you I would like to get my hands on the company that has sold my details to all these various people who feel it is their obligation make UNBELIEVABLE offers to me


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

I have also had numerous called from this crowd, namely Adam, Theresa and Sherry.  They all have American accents and there is a delay on the phone line, as if the call is coming from the States.  I have been polite, and I have had to resort to being rude!  I hung up on one particular call, and he called straight back and asked in shocked tones 'Did you just hang up on me??'

I have never experienced a Sales Rep to fight back and bully you into signing up to using their product!  It's not a good approach.  I appreciate that the job can be quite difficult, but that is no excuse for harassment!


----------



## avantarklu (9 May 2005)

Just received yet another phone call from them.  This is about the 3rd time they have called since I spoke to them originally, considered their offer and then declined it!


----------



## Capaill (9 May 2005)

An earlier poster pointed out that the above company is regulated by Comreg.  In that case the next time they call ask them to remove you from their marketing database and register your number in the National Opt Out Register.  Note the date, time and name of the person you dealt with.  It normally takes a month or so for the National Opt Out Register to be updated.  

If they call you again you can then report the company to Comreg and the Data Protection Commissioner.  

I used the above process with Smart Telecom and it worked.

Finally someone else posted that it was too much hassle to go through the above.  I have to disagree.  By using the mechanisms in place we do make a difference. 

Reporting a crime is hassle but how do we expect the Gardai to do their job if we do not report the crime?

C


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

See Optic's email address below. Why not sent a complaint via email.

info@optictelecom.co.uk

CAPS removed by ajapale


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

just keep leaving them on hold 

if enough people keep doing that, they will soon get the message with lots of man hours waisted etc


----------



## Joe1234 (9 May 2005)

I also got callls from optic a few weeks ago, again 3 or 4 calls in the space of as many days, some from people with american accents.  Each time I was polite (even though I really wanted to put on my best american accent and say "I can't deal with you right now"!!) and asked them to take my name off their marketing list.  They all came from blocked numbers. So far I have heard nothing more from them, although I did wonder when I got a missed  call from a blocked number last Thursday.


----------



## RainyDay (9 May 2005)

This is a PDF document:

See ComReg brochure on unwanted marketing calls.


----------



## tomthevet (10 May 2005)

Just got called by them - Sarah - unbeliveable - i had to hang up - she threaten to report me to MD for not listening to her


----------



## Unregistered (10 May 2005)

they have to be the worst company every i would never deal with them 
we did put them on file for June but after the amount of calls we got we have told them we will never deal with them but they just keep calling


----------



## ThomasJ (10 May 2005)

STAY WELL AWAY FROM THEM

I too have just received my 5th call today from a person called Brad, he promissed me thee sun the moon and the stars if I moved my calls to them...

I received a fax about 4 days ago and then i received 3 calls to see if i had received the fax and another 2 that day from a Michael to see if I had any questions about the fax..

I did, so here are the questions and also the answers..

"Whatever you bill with your previous your previous provider they will refund back"

Q.How is this possible my bill was €2,500 last month
A. Yes sir  we will Guarantee you a refund of this amount after 6mths but I need to  confirm that for you

"20% Rebate every Quarter"
Q. so €500 back every Quarter so a further €2,000 back per year.?
A. I will have to get back on that sir

1c local Calls
Q.  Is this a VOIP offering
A.  No Sir we use the best network possible but I will have to get back to you Also.

Having received a total of 15 calls thus far i still am waiting for answers to my questions and given that my questions were based on the facts they have put on their FAX it seems they didn't bargain to speak to someone who know a small bit about it.

And by the way, the 15 calls were from others within optic, trying to sell me the service yet when I asked about my questions to Micheal, I am either told he is on a call, if off today or best yet he no longer works for this company, but the following day he is back and is on a call..

These guys should be reported to comreg , I have , as they seem to gearing up to the biggest scam I have ever seen in Ireland..

STAY WELL AWAY FROM THEM


----------



## tomthevet (10 May 2005)

Well said thomasj surely something could be done with this sort of annoying behaviour

Incidentially if you are wishing to move check the rates here www.zefone.com
i have dealt with them for a year now and found them to offer real savings
Dealt with a guy called Darren (really weird surname which escapes me now) bit full of himself but seems to know what hes about

BTW I am not connected in any way except as a customer. (satsified so far)


----------



## ajapale (10 May 2005)

*From the link provided by Rainyday above:
*

*COMREG CONSUMER GUIDE -*

*Unsolicited Marketing Calls*

Do you receive unexpected calls from companies attempting to sell products or services? You have rights concerning the use of your telephone number by companies wanting to sell to you. This guide looks at privacy issues for telecommunications users.

*About ComReg*

ComReg is responsible for the regulation of the electronic communications (telecommunications, radio communications and broadcasting transmission) and the postal sectors.

*What is the law?*

Regulations1 made in 2003 prohibit unsolicited contact by electronic communications means for marketing purposes. This includes contact by fax and SMS. Companies must ensure that you have given your prior permission i.e. “opted in”, to receive direct marketing calls on your mobile.  A fixed line customer is considered to have “opted in” however they can “opt out” by contacting their service provider.

*What information must companies provide if they contact you?*

Anyone contacting you must provide:

• his or her name,

• the name of the person or organisation on whose behalf the call is being made,

• the telephone number or address

at which that person or organisation may be contacted



If a company already has your electronic details because you are an existing customer, they can contact you about their own products or similar products. You must be given the opportunity to withdraw your consent (“opt out”), in an easy manner and without charge every time they contact you.

*What is Unsolicited Contact?*

An unsolicited contact is contact that you have not requested. This includes telephone calls, faxes or text messages. This generally happens when someone wants to sell you a product or service, to conduct market research or for other promotional purposes. The term “Unsolicited Contact” does not include calls or messages placed with your prior consent or calls made by an organisation with which you have an existing business relationship.

*How can I stop being contacted?*

• Request the organisation to remove you from their contact database. You can write to the organisation concerned, and they must write back to you within 40 days confirming that they have dealt with your request.

• You can contact your telephone service provider and inform them that you do not consent to being contacted.

• Records need to be updated and the Regulations allow 28 days for this to occur. Therefore, after 28 days you should no longer be contacted.

*I have an ex-directory number, can I still be contacted?*

An ex-directory number provides you with a way to increase your privacy because customer information for an ex-directory number is not published in print or electronic phone directories. Also your number is not available through operator assisted directory services. Bear in mind, having an ex-directory number will not prevent you from receiving unwanted calls as you or a member of your family may have included your number on application forms and competition entries. Should you receive a call you must inform the caller that you are to be removed from their contact database.

*Who do I complain to?*

If you have “opted out” and you continue to receive calls after the lapse of 28 days, you may wish to make a complaint. Contact the Data Protection Commissioner who will investigate the matter for you. If your Telecom Service Provider has not complied with your request to “opt out” you may complain to ComReg who will investigate the matter for you.



*How can I contact ComReg?*

You can contact ComReg in a number of ways:
_By Phone (LoCall): _1890 229 668 (9.00am to  5.30pm)
_By Fax: _01 804 9680
_By Email: _consumerline@comreg.ie
_By Post: _ComReg Consumer Team
Irish Life Centre
Block DEF
Lower Abbey   Street
Dublin 1

*How can I contact the Data Protection Commissioner?*

You can contact the office of the Data Protection Commissioner in the following ways:

_By Phone _: (01) 874 8544 (9.45am to 12.45pm, 2.15pm  to 5.00pm)
_By Fax: _(01) 874 5405
_By Email: _info@dataprotection.ie
_By Post: _Office of the Data Protection Commissioner
3rd Floor, Block 6
Irish Life Centre
Lower Abbey   Street
Dublin 1


----------



## stuart (10 May 2005)

I will let them know once I am not interested but after that I just put them on hold anytime they call back or lay the phone down and continue with what I was doing

If you have a limited number of lines and don't want to tie them up, when they tell you were there from just utter "oh no, not youse again" in a worried voice and hang up 

Let them ring back and do the same

It will take no time or effort on your part, and if you have the same sense of humour as me it'll probably brighten up your day

"We're all very busy in life but shouldn't be too busy to enjoy being an ar$eh0Ie occasionally"

David Brent, eat your heart out


----------



## Joe1234 (10 May 2005)

It seems that I got away lightly from them (hopefully I have got away from them!), when I read about other peoples misfortunes, particularly ThomasJ.


----------



## ajapale (10 May 2005)

Hi Joe,

Do you think there would be anything to gain by contacting a newspaper or radio staion?

aj


----------



## Joe1234 (10 May 2005)

ajapale,

To be honest, I hadn't thought about contacting anybody.  I have had no contact from them in a couple of weeks so hopefully this means that I have been removed from their victims list.  If I get pestered by them again, then I will seriously consider taking it further.  It seems from reading the posts that my experiences have been extremely mild compared to some other contributors.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 May 2005)

I filled in the ComReg complaints form on behalf of myself and all the other victims of these guys. 


Comments : There is a sustained campaign of harrassment by Optic Communications as outlined by many users at:



My own company, The Accountants Panel has also received this treatment. It is not sufficient for ComReg to tell all of these people to fill in forms. ComREg must take a proactive role in stopping this abuse.

Brendan


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

As per comreg's advice I faxed Optic requesting that they cease all marketing contact with me, I did this on 6th May however today received a call from them. I demanded to speak to the persons supervisor and she hung up!

unbelievable


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

Our friend Brad rang us at lunch time Tuesday, following up on their fax from last week, I'd thought I'd share the gist of the conversation with you....

Brad rings and proceeds with his intro....and launches into the 20% off bit, I try to interupt him by asking questions about ComReg and the location of his Irish office but just continued.  After he finished I asked him where he was calling from to which he replied "New York Sir", so I asked my own questions like was New York big and what was the sun shining.  

He then asked if I had the fax with me (I rustled some papers actulally my sandwich wrapper) and said yes, and off he launched again.  After this claptrap I asked him was there a McDonalds in New York and why was NY called the big apple when there were no orchards, He then refered back to the fax, I told him I was reading the wrong fax, so the fool come back with the same story for the third time.  After this I had to ask him if he had any sisters who weren't married, and his opinions on the Kyoto Treaty.  I was then put on hold and a manager came on the line, Marie I think was her name, I asked her to transfer me back to my friend Brad. She said that she would deal with MY queries.  I asked her why she rang, she then got into the grove, 20%off.... I then asked her if she played Camogie, when I got it "thanks for taking the call sir, have a nice day" and she hung up.  The call counter on the phone recorded 16 minutes.

I do not condone this behaviour and I know that people have a living to make but after reading some of the antics of Optic on this thread I thought I'd try an innovative approach.  I will let you know if we get any more calls.


----------



## avantarklu (12 May 2005)

Best response ever Unregistered!  How did you manage to keep a straight face?  I would encourage everyone who receives a call from Optic to insist that they will only deal with Brad and proceed to ask him the same questions regarding the weather, location of nearest McD's etc.


----------



## stobear (12 May 2005)

avantarklu said:
			
		

> Best response ever Unregistered! How did you manage to keep a straight face? I would encourage everyone who receives a call from Optic to insist that they will only deal with Brad and proceed to ask him the same questions regarding the weather, location of nearest McD's etc.



Who needs a straight face? All you need to do to keep up the act is put the phone on mute while you split yourself laughing, nice one unreg!


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

Optic are call using IP phones and this is the reason for the delay on the phone.  Therefore the calls are costing them nothing so they will talk all day no matter where they're calling from.

I got a call from a lady and when I asked about VAT she hadn't a clue.  She then put me on to "Sean O'Neil" and he did the rest of the talking.  It's all very vague with them.  So I sent an email asking for call costs etc and also asked him to outline for me Optic's experience in the Irish CPS market to date and got the following reply.

     As far as the info that you requested from me..im meeting with 
     one of my directors latter today to put together a final proposal...
     looking at your numbers im very optimistic.

     Thanx for the email.

    Sean Oneil
    branch manager

He can't spell, punctuate and I hate the .... 

I think he is Indian and has learned to speak with an American accent, I kid you not - Barclays Bank do this for their calls centres in India.


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

I am also getting calls (not as frequent mind you) from a nice sounding lady from the orient trying to get my fax number so she can send me a European Investors Handbook. I am looking forward to her next call!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 May 2005)

ComReg is on their case. An extract from an email to me today:



> Please be advised that Optic Communications do currently have an authorization from this office.  We are currently looking into their marketing campaign.  Regarding unsolicited marketing calls, please note that once you formally request that they remove your details from their contact lists, they should not contact you again.  If they do then you may wish to contact the Office of the Data Protection for their advice.


----------



## ThomasJ (16 May 2005)

Brendan said:
			
		

> ComReg is on their case. An extract from an email to me today
> they should not contact you again. If they do then you may wish to contact the Office of the Data Protection for their advice.:



I  think  the office of Data Protection should read this forum...

Again,I received a call from Brad, but I think he must be wondering if all Irish people are fixated with the weather in New York...

He hung up on me.....I repeat he hung up  on me... Never thought That would  happen... Incredible..


----------



## TonyFitz (16 May 2005)

Brendan said:
			
		

> ComReg is on their case. An extract from an email to me today:


I thought I was alone in getting these calls! - Good to see other people are having the same problem...  

Haven't got any in about a week now. But my approach was to just say "I'm not interested" and hang up.


----------



## BlueSpud (19 May 2005)

I have asked these peoiple to take me off their call list but was told that the can't, the system just pumps out the numbers & the operator has no control.  When I told a female operator that that was redicilous and that she was hassleing people, she said she needed the cash.............Makes you wonder what else she would do for money......


----------



## stuart (20 May 2005)

*How do I get in?*

I feel left out

How do you join their club?

Brad seems like a nice bloke
(Edited as I cannot type properly yet)


----------



## stobear (20 May 2005)

Count yourself lucky, by the sounds of it. The  is dead, but Brad sounds very much alive.........


----------



## hamlet (29 May 2005)

it is almost three weeks and brad hasn't called us again, i was quite interested to hear of his sister....


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Jun 2005)

Quite rude of him, really...

They should all read something like !


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Aug 2005)

According to Louise McBride in the Sunday Business Post of around three weeks ago, ComReg has told them to remove misleading information from their advertising. ComReg found that the ads had wrongly stated that the Optic network was previously reserved for Fortune 500 companies. They also stated that the company provided direct phone calls without having to access an eircom phone network. According to ComREg this was inaccurate. 

Optic has one month to rmove the misleading information or challenge ComReg's findings.

The full finding from ComReg is in PDF here

Brendan


----------



## michaelm (4 Aug 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Brad rings and proceeds with his intro....and launches into the 20% off bit, I try to interupt him by asking questions about ComReg and the location of his Irish office but just continued.  After he finished I asked him where he was calling from to which he replied "New York Sir", so I asked my own questions like was New York big and what was the sun shining.
> 
> He then asked if I had the fax with me (I rustled some papers actulally my sandwich wrapper) and said yes, and off he launched again.  After this claptrap I asked him was there a McDonalds in New York and why was NY called the big apple when there were no orchards, He then refered back to the fax, I told him I was reading the wrong fax, so the fool come back with the same story for the third time.  After this I had to ask him if he had any sisters who weren't married, and his opinions on the Kyoto Treaty.  I was then put on hold and a manager came on the line, Marie I think was her name, I asked her to transfer me back to my friend Brad. She said that she would deal with MY queries.  I asked her why she rang, she then got into the grove, 20%off.... I then asked her if she played Camogie, when I got it "thanks for taking the call sir, have a nice day" and she hung up.  The call counter on the phone recorded 16 minutes.


Super response.  This BT customer used a more direct method (contains a few expletives)http://www.bikechatforums.com/download.php?id=18227&sid=1c572ad90ef46f3f7bb494eb27193c6c


----------

